# Ouchie!!!!!



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

This is a lousy state of affairs for a pianist, I just burnt my finger, being incredlibly stupid (not smokinf or anything, don't worry  

But it hurts, and it's probably second degree 

Sorry for the typos


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

That is a bummer ... 
I once accidentally cut off my thumbnail years ago ... being an organist, this wasn't a good thing to have happen on a Friday afternoon with services to play on Sunday. Took me weeks before I could use any part of that thumb on the keyboards. 

Hope your healing process goes well.


----------



## CampOfTheSaints (Dec 11, 2007)

Look on the bright side...... 

.... you could have been a horn player and burnt your mouth. 

There is always an "up-side", just depends on how you look at it.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks  

It's suprisingly better now, I thought it would last longer due to the blister


----------

